# ECRAN IBOOK G4 CASSE : comment brancher 1 monitor externe et le détecter ?



## kameleons (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai fait tomber mon iBook et l'écran s'est brisé. Je crois qu'il est possible de brancher un monitir externe, mais comme l'écran iBook est cassé,  comment configurer le monitor externe ?

Merci un million de fois.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

ben tu branches l'ecran, t'allumes et c'est bon...

 y a quelqu'un qu'a tu&#233; son ibook avec du th&#233; sur le forum.... vois avec lui.. tu pourrais recup&#233;rer l'ecran, pour remplacer ton ecran cass&#233; !


----------



## kertruc (10 Juillet 2006)

kameleons a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai fait tomber mon iBook et l'écran s'est brisé. Je crois qu'il est possible de brancher un monitir externe, mais comme l'écran iBook est cassé,  comment configurer le monitor externe ?
> 
> Merci un million de fois.



Si tu es courageux j'en ai un à vendre (12"). Contacte moi par MP.


----------

